# Not able to review image in develop mode



## nshadab (May 8, 2016)

i am using WIN7.0, 8GB, i5 and LR 6.1

everything looks good, but when i am working in develop mode; the image preview is not shown.... so not i am not able to see the changes/modification; and this creating much trouble....

i have tried changing the my present color profile to sRGB IEC61966-2.1 as default. But no luck. 

It's still showing a BIG X preview; i am attaching you the screen shots of the same.

i'd highly appreciate your help/input as i am working on urgent assignment.

thanks in advance


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 8, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

The problem is caused by the GPU feature in Lightroom 6 not correctly dealing with your computer's graphics card. Simply open Lightroom Preferences and uncheck the "Use Graphics Processor" option on the Performance tab. That will fix the problem for now, but you could then try to update the graphics card driver from the manufacturer's web-site to see if you can then re-enable that option in Lightroom.

Additionally, if you had updated LR6 to the current level you'd probably not have had the issue as the graphics card problem is now handled better.


----------



## nshadab (May 8, 2016)

hi jim....
thanks for your input... i unchecked the "Use Graphics Processor" option on the Performance tab.... and WOW!

your suggestion worked.

many thanks.

this is to add further, i have used the latest display driver... and try enabling the option again... but no luck, may be the display driver is not good enough to handle LR; because the release date of the driver is 2013...


----------

